# New Transplant to Utah



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey guys,

I took a job here in Utah earlier in the year and just want to get some general info, not looking for someone to share their honey hole with me. I had just found some great spots in Nevada when we decided to move, so now I need to start from ground zero again. O|*

Do most people without boats just hunt the WMA's?
What about Utah Lake? Any info I could find about the lake just mentions its muddy and not much about anyone's success out there.
Does the season end earlier here when everything freezes over? In Nevada it never got cold enough for the ice to be too thick so it wasn't really a problem.
Is anyone a member of one of the duck clubs that could give me a breakdown of what they provide? Since I've moved here I've seen two memberships for sale. One in the $300k range and I see one right now for the Willard Bay Club for $4k, but from a brief internet search it seems like that club uses public land.

Also, I don't mind a good walk if necessary. So far I think the main areas I'm going to scout out are East Kaysville and Farmington Bay.

Thanks!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

most non boat hunters use wma and bear river.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The hunting season doesn't end with the freeze, but hunters need to change their tactics in order to be successful. Some people hunt creeks and rivers after the freeze, but many on public land get crowded and overhunted. Much of the Great Salt Lake never freezes due to its salt content, so hunting the main lake becomes more popular when the freshwater marshes freeze. This strategy is popular with boaters, but many people find success walking out to it as well. The walk seems to get longer every year...

If you are willing to spend a lot of money and want exclusive access to property, then a duck club is for you. They do provide excellent hunting at times. I would personally never recommend one to an average hunter. The WMA's around the Great Salt Lake provide access to tons of land, and if you're willing to walk, you should be able to find some good places that aren't too crowded.

One tip I have for new-to-Utah hunters is to note that many of our marshes have areas that are overgrown by phragmites, an invasive weed that grows in thick stands over 10 feet tall. It is common for hunters to break trails through phragmites in order to access hidden ponds. While this can be a very effective hunting strategy, it is also very tiring, and it is very easy to get lost in them if you do not take proper precautions (I recommend using a GPS). It seems that a few hunters need to be rescued from our marshes each year, and that usually is because they get lost.

Farmington Bay is a good place to start. It probably gets the heaviest pressure due to its proximity to Salt Lake City, but I'm confident you can find good hunting there with some work. The marshes west of Kaysville aren't very developed, and much of those marshes are overgrown with phragmites. Good hunting can still be had there, but it may be more difficult to find. There are lots of great places further north as well, and I would recommend giving them a look.

Welcome. You should have a good time this fall. Just don't let opening day scare you away.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Last week a lady got lost in the phrag at Utah Lake when their boat broke down and she thought she could walk through them and get help. They found her with a helicopter, she was cold, but alive.

Welcome to Utah duck hunting...there are still plenty of places to chase ducks on public land. The quality is quickly diminishing, but it beats the heck out of many other states, especially the states that make you draw out for blinds to hunt on public property. If it ever comes to that around here, we will know that all is lost.
R


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

My go to walking area is the Bear River Bird Refuge

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Clarq said:


> The hunting season doesn't end with the freeze, but hunters need to change their tactics in order to be successful. Some people hunt creeks and rivers after the freeze, but many on public land get crowded and overhunted. Much of the Great Salt Lake never freezes due to its salt content, so hunting the main lake becomes more popular when the freshwater marshes freeze. This strategy is popular with boaters, but many people find success walking out to it as well. The walk seems to get longer every year...
> 
> If you are willing to spend a lot of money and want exclusive access to property, then a duck club is for you. They do provide excellent hunting at times. I would personally never recommend one to an average hunter. The WMA's around the Great Salt Lake provide access to tons of land, and if you're willing to walk, you should be able to find some good places that aren't too crowded.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is what I was looking for. I've heard opening day is a circus here, but that won't put me off. I try to hunt once a week during the waterfowl season.



amrich17 said:


> My go to walking area is the Bear River Bird Refuge


I'll add this to my list of areas to check out, I appreciate it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here is a link to the maps for the WMA's. Scroll down to waterfowl.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/hunt-boundary-maps.html


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Welcome NVDuckin, Utah really is a great waterfowl state. I went through the same thing as you but it's a quick study and I found many similarities between the WMAs here and the refuges back in CA. What Utah hunters hopefully appreciate is that it doesn't cost $20 a day plus standing in the sweat line to hunt on a state waterfowl area.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

amrich17 said:


> My go to walking area is the Bear River Bird Refuge


 Look through the guidebook in July, or even last year's issue and look over the laws for the BRBR. Some dikes only allow 10 shells, lots of safe areas not permitted for hunting, and pay close attention to parking signs. Also, the canals along the roads are DEEP. You can take the auto loop right now. If you're willing to drive, you can head out just a little more north of the BRBR to Public Shooting Grounds and Salt Creek WMA. All of these areas have A LOT of land to cover if you don't mind the walk.

The best advice I've seen so far you is to not letting opening morning scare you away. For the first 3 weeks of the season, it's mostly an absolute circus. If you're a foot soldier, you'll enjoy November very much.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

There are many good public hunting opportunities. As far as clubs, there are a lot of options as well. There are some clubs that are yearly memberships and some that are equity memberships (you own a share in the club). The Willard Club, I believe, just provides an access point to public land but I may be wrong. Most clubs have private land to hunt. The cost varies considerably as do the restrictions and culture of each club. The hunting may or may not be better than a dedicated public hunter would find but you know you will have a place to hunt with regulated hunting pressure. For some, that means a lot while others may not find that worth the price and limitations.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Awesome info guys. I really appreciate it.


----------

